# New tank! Please help with stocking.



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

I just got a 20 gallon, long saltwater tank for my kitchen counter. I set it up with 20lbs live sand and 20lbs of live rock with a penguin 150 HOB filter and I will soon have a heater and 2 bulb light system for coral. I am new to saltwater but have had a 35 gal freshwater for over a year so i'm excited to get started with a nano reef. I set up a list of what I think I want once the tank is cycled but like I said I know nothing about saltwater fish and inverts. Any suggestions or thoughts or recommendations? Thanks! 

1 Royal gramma basslet
1 green clown goby
1 Ocellaris clownfish
1 red bali starfish
1 Scarlet skunk cleaner shrimp
1 Banded coral shrimp
1 Electric blue hermit crab
1 Spiny star astraea snail
+ some different types of coral (recommendations?)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

lkfishy said:


> 1 green clown goby
> 1 Ocellaris clownfish
> 1 red bali starfish
> 1 Banded coral shrimp
> ...


Revised Stocking list:
With the addition of a Coral Band Shrimp, you have to make a choice there, you can have either him or the Cleaner Shrimp, can't have both, the Coral Band will kill the other shrimp in the tank. Royal Gamma will also get to big for that tank.
Corals-
Beginner Corals: Corals Suitable for Beginners in Saltwater Aquariums
Saltwater Aquarium Corals for Marine Reef Aquariums: Nano Corals


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I like the banded coral shrimp. I thought that royal grammas only grew to about 3 inches? If I could add a royal gramma to the list above I would be one happy camper, I love those colors! 
Our local fish store has a good selection of corals that I saw today, and we thought we wanted anemones until I did a little more research. Maybe in the future


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Royal Gamma require a 30g tank. Its not how big they get, its how much swim room they require.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Oh ok. Would it be ok to add another small fish, like another type of goby? I would like to have three small fish + inverts.
Also, a cycling question... I set up my new tank with live sand, live rock, and correctly mixed my saltwater to the right parameters. Will the tank cycle like this? I thought it would, but i just read someone say in another post that cycling will kill your live rock and sand? I thought live rock and sand helped with cycling?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes on the Goby fish, no problems there.
Your tank will cycle using Live Rock and Sand, thats how its done in a Salt Water tank. It will by no means kill the Rock or the Sand.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Ok, thats what I thought...just making sure because that live rock wasn't cheap. Can't wait for it to cycle!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If you got fully cured Live Rock, it will cycle right quick.


----------

